# 2010 Routan SE Brake Upgrade to HD



## alkoholic (Apr 11, 2008)

I bought this minivan used last year - it only had 19k miles on it at the time. It's up to 31k now and the front rotors were warped. Having seen the thread on the Chrysler Minivan forum (http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/showthread.php/47257-2013-HD-brake-upgrade-to-2010-SXT), I decided to upgrade to the HD brakes in front.

I bought the following parts:
Rock Auto
A-1 CARDONE 18B5402 (18-B5402)	Caliper $ 52.79 $ 65.00 1	$ 117.79
A-1 CARDONE 18B5403 (18-B5403)	Caliper $ 52.79	$ 65.00	1	$ 117.79
Advance Auto
Carquest Wearever YH421766 Brake Rotor - Front $54.79 2 $ 109.58
Carquest Wearever GNAD1589 Ceramic Brake Pads $36.99 1 $ 36.99
Mopar Parts Warehouse
Chrysler 04779781AA SHIELD. Left. Brake. $4.10 1 $4.10
Chrysler 04779780AA SHIELD. Right. Brake. $5.72 1 $5.72

If you've ever replaced brake calipers, it is a pretty standard job. I had to use a hammer to loosen the old rotors and a breaker bar to loosen the caliper mounting bolts, but everything else went smoothly. (Except one of the calipers was missing the bag of hardware, so I drove all over the place to find them.)

The new calipers and rotors are BIG. I'll probably never need to replace pads again. Stopping is greatly improved and I won't worry about warping the rotors again...

I didn't take pictures - it's pretty well covered on the other forum - but since I hadn't seen confirmation on here that it was plug and play on the Routan, I thought I'd add my experience.

If I had to do it again, I'd buy the calipers from Advance as well. Those calipers are strangely hard to find...they don't show up on Advance's web site...but they can order them for you. I know they are listed as the caliper for a 2012 Chrysler Town and Country Limited in their system. Problem with Rock Auto (in addition to the missing hardware) is that now I have $130 in core charges and will have to mail back the old calipers. Then if they're really picky, they may tell me that it wasn't the same caliper.

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Cool. Thanks for sharing.

So I don't recall if it was someone else here, or over on the Chrysler minivan boards, but no issues with just doing the fronts? I recall some discussion about needing to do the rears also b/c if you just do the fronts it throws off the braking power ratio/split between rear and front stopping capability. Then also discussion about whether the master cylinder and/or booster also needed to be upgraded. 

But everything running great for you with just doing front calipers/rotors/pads and stopping there?


----------



## vDubDevil (Feb 8, 2011)

Interested in the above question too, id love to upgrade just the fronts if it makes a substantial difference and their are no issues


----------



## alkoholic (Apr 11, 2008)

Everything is running great. I've even had to make two panic stops since replacing them for deer running across the road. I really think it's the first time feeling the anti-lock system doing anything.


----------

